
Interview with a 419 scammer - peter123
http://www.scam-detectives.co.uk/blog/2010/01/22/interview-with-a-scammer-part-one/
======
alanthonyc
Here's a great article (from 2006) about how a theoretically smart guy fell
for, and still believes, that the scammer to whom he lost tons of money were
the real deal.

<http://www.newyorker.com/archive/2006/05/15/060515fa_fact>

------
JacobAldridge
_Putting aside whether I believe this is accurate or not momentarily, look at
these conversion rate._

1% Response rate for unsolicited direct mail ('spam' - heck, I used to have
that response rate doing real estate direct mail with actual letters!)

5% Conversion rate from responders to 'clients'

Average 'sale' $7,500

So 100,000 spam emails generate 100 responses, which is 5 'clients' and
$37,500 in revenue. Return per email is 37c - with a negligible cost to
harvest and send it's little wonder my spam filter works so hard.

